# Mensch Ärger dich nicht



## Guest (26. Jun 2007)

Hi
ich muss das Spiel mensch Ärger dich nicht für die Schule programmieren und würde mir vorher gern einige Beispiele anschauen. Hat jemand schon zufällig dieses Spiel programmiert oder weis wo man sich soetwas laden kann? Habe schon überall in google geschaut aber ohne Erfolg.

Bs


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jun 2007)

Copy & Paste ist sicher nicht der Sinn der Übung...

Überlege Dir ein Konzept, versuche es umzusetzen und stelle gezielte Fragen, wenn Du auf ein konkretes Problem stößt.


----------



## Guest (26. Jun 2007)

Ja das Problem ist bloß das meine kentnisse dazu nicht ausreichen und ich es alleine nicht schaffe. Einfach etwas zu kopieren würde sofort auffallen und das ist nicht in meinem interresse.


----------



## MasterEvil (26. Jun 2007)

Ach, einfach anfangen 
Erstmal die Oberfläche basteln, und dann wirst schon weiter sehen.
Wenn du das für die Schule machen sollst dann werden dir die Lehrer ja auch sicherlich auch noch helfen und Tips geben!


----------



## Guest (26. Jun 2007)

Habe schon angefangen und komme nicht mehr weiter und habe leider nur noch 10 tage Zeit.....


----------



## MasterEvil (26. Jun 2007)

Na dann sag wo du fest hängst!
Was hast du denn schon alles und was musst du nochmachen?


----------



## Guest (26. Jun 2007)

Immoment hänge ich daran wie ich meine Figur bewegen soll. Ich habe von allen Spielfeldern die x-und y-Koordinaten in 2 Arrays einsortiert und einen neuen Kreis als SPielfigur erstellt. Ich habe jetzt aber keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich sie bewegen soll. Therethisch muss ich ja nur die Arraywerte um die Würfelanzahl erhöhen und bis zum nächsten Wurf speichern komm aber nicht weiter weil mir einfach nciht einfällt wie man das machen könnte. Ausserdem habe ich große Probleme damit Variablen auf andere Klassen und Methoden zu übergeben.
Siehe:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic51643_bertragen-variablen-auf-andere-klassen-methoden.html


----------

